# Hamsters fighting



## Sam Lawrence (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi I gained ownership of to male hamsters. On Saturday when I got them they seemed fine and Sunday not problem then early hrs of yesterday morning they started fighting. For no apparent reason. Im worried tht I will lose 1


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Are they Syrian hamsters?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

What breed are they?

If they are Syrians they need separating as Syrians are solitary
If they are any of the dwarf breeds they _may _be playing, but if they are fighting then they need separating too.


----------



## rachel horsburgh (Jan 6, 2018)

If they are two male Syrian hamsters you need to separate them immediately. Syrians are extremely territorial and can become very aggressive when they notice another hamster in their space. I had 2 male Syrian hamsters in separate cages and one of them escaped and got into the other cage and well... sadly the older one lost the battle and it was not pretty  so please separate if this is the case.


----------



## Sam Lawrence (Sep 12, 2017)

Im unfortunately due 2 a fight between them both 1 died. Day before my birthday. And they were dwarf hamsters


----------



## rachel horsburgh (Jan 6, 2018)

Sam Lawrence said:


> Im unfortunately due 2 a fight between them both 1 died. Day before my birthday. And they were dwarf hamsters


Sorry to hear that Sam  All hamsters are solitary animals however dwarf hamsters are usually ok together as long as they were together when they were very young, they don't often welcome new hamsters.


----------



## Sam Lawrence (Sep 12, 2017)

rachel horsburgh said:


> If they are two male Syrian hamsters you need to separate them immediately. Syrians are extremely territorial and can become very aggressive when they notice another hamster in their space. I had 2 male Syrian hamsters in separate cages and one of them escaped and got into the other cage and well... sadly the older one lost the battle and it was not pretty  so please separate if this is the case.


I wasnt sure how old mine where coz someone was giving them away for free on facebook. But they did look pretty young. I didnt change anything bout them or cage. And it didn't end well either im still haunted by how I found them both


----------



## Sam Lawrence (Sep 12, 2017)

rachel horsburgh said:


> Sorry to hear that Sam  All hamsters are solitary animals however dwarf hamsters are usually ok together as long as they were together when they were very young, they don't often welcome new hamsters.


My birthday was 2nd October. And 1 died day before. Ive never ever had 2 hamsters before and still to this day im still very haunted by way I found him I can't get the image out of my head and I couldn't go near the cage


----------



## rachel horsburgh (Jan 6, 2018)

Sam Lawrence said:


> My birthday was 2nd October. And 1 died day before. Ive never ever had 2 hamsters before and still to this day im still very haunted by way I found him I can't get the image out of my head and I couldn't go near the cage


I totally understand how traumatic it can be to see something like that  try to remember that it wasn't anything that you did as you kept them in the same environment they were used to, the fighting could have been a long term issue hence the previous owners giving them away.

Hope the other little guy is ok, its hard not to blame the other one or look at them the same again. I had to remember that it was instinct for my hamster to do what he did and to not blame him or neglect attention for him. Do you still have the other hamster?


----------



## Sam Lawrence (Sep 12, 2017)

rachel horsburgh said:


> I totally understand how traumatic it can be to see something like that  try to remember that it wasn't anything that you did as you kept them in the same environment they were used to, the fighting could have been a long term issue hence the previous owners giving them away.
> 
> Hope the other little guy is ok, its hard not to blame the other one or look at them the same again. I had to remember that it was instinct for my hamster to do what he did and to not blame him or neglect attention for him. Do you still have the other hamster?


Yh ive still got the other 1. When my sister got back from shopping tht day she came took other coz I couldn't I even wanted to get rid of the other 1 took me few days to get used to him again.


----------



## Sam Lawrence (Sep 12, 2017)

Sam Lawrence said:


> Yh ive still got the other 1. When my sister got back from shopping tht day she came took other coz I couldn't I even wanted to get rid of the other 1 took me few days to get used to him again.


When his brother died he had blood all under his chin


----------



## rachel horsburgh (Jan 6, 2018)

Sam Lawrence said:


> When his brother died he had blood all under his chin


it takes time to be able to forgive I understand.  hope this doesn't effect you getting another hamster in the future, i find dwarf hamsters harder to look after and tame but alone Syrian hamsters are lovely little pets and tend to be easier to tame in my own opinion


----------



## Sam Lawrence (Sep 12, 2017)

Thankyou for everything


----------



## Sam Lawrence (Sep 12, 2017)

rachel horsburgh said:


> it takes time to be able to forgive I understand.  hope this doesn't effect you getting another hamster in the future, i find dwarf hamsters harder to look after and tame but alone Syrian hamsters are lovely little pets and tend to be easier to tame in my own opinion


Someone a fb page even asscued me of trying to kill my hamster


----------



## rachel horsburgh (Jan 6, 2018)

Sam Lawrence said:


> Someone a fb page even asscued me of trying to kill my hamster


Oh dear. please ignore that Sam, you know what happened and that is all that matters


----------

